

Show HN: Procrstn8 - A Reddit client app for Windows 8 PCs and Tablets - puneetsmail
http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-US/app/procrstn8/3281101b-3774-4700-b5e8-6c78550d36cc

======
Indyan
I am currently at work. Will download your app and take it for a spin once I
am back home. However, a couple of remarks based on the screenshot: \- Please
offer a light theme. \- Indicate the domain hosting the content. \-
Differentiate videos from other content.

You can take a look at how Reddit ET does it. I think that's a layout that can
scale really well on tablets and desktops.

------
johnward
Because I need more ways to waste time. The name fits perfect though :)

~~~
puneetsmail
:)

------
puneetsmail
thanks for comments. I am adding more features, will consider your feedback.
BTW, the app already shows the domain at the top of the post page.

------
belbn
Sorry, hackers don't like Microcrap.

~~~
constatino
I think we're well past the days of Microsoft being the evil empire[1] and I'm
happy someone else is building an alternative to Android and iOS.

Whether that alternative will actually take off is highly questionable but
more choice is better for consumers and hackers alike.

[1] For one thing Steve Ballmer seems too incompetent to make an effective
villain.

~~~
neumann_alfred
It has nothing to do with being an evil empire and all to do with being evil.
It doesn't matter if they're ruling or dying. Just because they're not alone
in sucking badly doesn't mean they don't, and if we need Microsoft of all
companies to provide an "alternative", that's an argument against the current
situation; not for Microsoft.

That said, the word "hacker" has so many definitions it's completely useless
anyway, it describes nothing. So don't take this as an agreement with the post
you replied to, I would have said "people with dignity" instead of "hacker"
haha.

In my books, lack of vowels is the real deal breaker.

